# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal dari newbie di tangerang

## s4ndr0ck

Halo om om/master master koi.. Salam kenal yah dari newbie.. Saya Markus di Tangerang.
Tolong bimbingannya..

----------


## userkoe

Salam kenal jg om  :Peace:

----------


## beearacer

salam kenal dari LC koi food om 
 :Welcome:

----------


## LDJ

Lamnal om Markus

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal welcome to koiss

----------


## iwandi_baru

salam kenal om

----------

